# What is your favorite Lumberjack Pellet flavor for all meats - if you had to choose one??



## sandyut (Sep 30, 2020)

I am not into swapping pellets.  I have been using rec tec ultimate blend a while which is red oak, white oak and hickory.  I use these one ever thang.  chicken, fish, beef - every thang.

I want to try a LJ blend that is good for all meats.  thinking about one of these blends:
Competition Blend (Maple-Hickory-Cherry)
Supreme Blend (Oak-Hickory-Cherry)

take the poll, add your thoughts please


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 30, 2020)

I love the LJ  - Oak, hickory, cherry.  I could use this blend on just about anything.  Always comes out with pleasant smoke flavor.

I have also used the LJ apple and peach pellets.  Both delivered great results.

JC


----------



## Steff3 (Sep 30, 2020)

Hickory and mesquite, now tho I get Cabela's. Same thing and cheaper.


----------



## nchapelheel (Sep 30, 2020)

I have tried LJ hickory and char hickory. I did NOT notice any flavor difference from other cheaper pellets.....Pit Boss,
Traeger, Camp Chef, etc. 
I have a GMG pellet pooper which works well but not the flavor of a 40" Masterbuilt. I am saving my nickels for one of the
gravity feed charcoal smokers from MB.....That will take a while!!


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 30, 2020)

Get the" oops, ran into problem message " when trying to vote but I do like the Supreme and I use Char Hickory in smoke tube or tray frequently.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 30, 2020)

sandyut said:


> I am not into swapping pellets.  I have been using rec tec ultimate blend a while which is red oak, white oak and hickory.  I use these one ever thang.  chicken, fish, beef - every thang.
> 
> I want to try a LJ blend that is good for all meats.  thinking about one of these blends:
> Competition Blend (Maple-Hickory-Cherry)
> ...



I voted Competition blend.
In TX so much oak is used it become tiring to me, so I have been burned out on oak for years now.
I LOVE maple though as my mild all purpose great flavor wood vs oak.

100% Mesquite is retired but it is what I go through the most smoking briskets.  Mesquite is fantastic on chicken and works well on pork.  Mesquite also works on fish too, but like with most heavier woods on fish a little goes a long way.

Lumberjack seems to be putting their chips behind their Mesquite Blend (Mesquite and Oak, read oak I think).  Many people will love that but again I'm out on oak.  Had they done Mesquite and Maple, I wouldn't be so heart broken that their 100% Mesquite is discontinued.


----------



## bregent (Sep 30, 2020)

I use 100% hickory for everything.  Smoke flavor from a pellet grill is light enough that hickory won't overpower anything.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 1, 2020)

I make my own blend.
1/3 maple, 1/3 hickory, 1/3 cherry.
Flavors about the same as Traeger Gourmet Blend.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 1, 2020)

bregent said:


> I use 100% hickory for everything.  Smoke flavor from a pellet grill is light enough that hickory won't overpower anything.



If I could smoke with only one wood, it would be hickory.


----------



## dubob (Oct 1, 2020)

LJ Competition Blend is the only pellet I use in my CC Woodwind.  I use it for everything.


----------



## GA Tom (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm with dubob.  Competition Blend is best; and that is what I always use.
If you want a hickory/southern pellet I can also recommend 100% pecan. ...  Note: it is about 25% more expensive!


----------



## JWFokker (Oct 2, 2020)

Pecan is my favorite for pork and chicken, but for beef I use hickory. If I'm using a sweet rub on ribs I'll do a blend of pecan and cherry, apple or maple for variety.


----------



## mowin (Oct 5, 2020)

100% hickory hands down the only pellet needed.  Haven't used anything else for a couple yrs.  I buy a ton at a time and break it up between several family and friends.


----------



## Thomas The Tank (Oct 9, 2020)

I use a a few different ones. I love the mesquite blend if I’m doing beef only, if I throw some pork or anything else in with beef I use hickory, and sometimes the comp blend.  Also I pretty much use a tube every time.


----------



## WV_Crusader (Oct 11, 2020)

I’ve been doing the MHC but have switched to 100% Hickory and will never go back!


----------



## texomakid (Oct 16, 2020)

If I could only have one pellet type for everything I'd go with the Competition Blend. Hickory is always a great flavor & mixed with Cherry & Maple just sends the aroma to the next level. My personal favorite is a blend of 2 to 1 Hickory to Cherry. The Comp Blend is basically the same thing. Lumber Jack makes a good pellet.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 20, 2020)

thanks for all the input!  just ordered 80lb of competition blend.  give that a few cooks soon as i runout of my current rec tec pellets.  with the weather turning colder - that wont take long


----------



## BigW. (Oct 20, 2020)

I have always been either hickory or apple in the past.  Tried their Comp for my last pulled pork.  Also used a tube for the first time.  PP turned out great, but I'm not sure if it was pellet or tube that made the difference.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 21, 2020)

Ordered 4 bags on Monday and they delivered today - free.  Crazy fast.


----------



## 1finder (Nov 1, 2020)

Char-hickory & pecan is a good combination, you’ll like competition blend, it’s good as well. Have mixed Comp & added more cherry too.
LJ makes a great product...
Stay safe!!


----------



## Supperman (Dec 30, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> I love the LJ  - Oak, hickory, cherry.  I could use this blend on just about anything.  Always comes out with pleasant smoke flavor.
> 
> I have also used the LJ apple and peach pellets.  Both delivered great results.
> 
> JC


Where do you buy LJ pellets?


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 31, 2020)

*








						Home of the Real BBQ Wood Pellets - BBQ Lumber Jack
					

Bring your barbecue to life with BBQ wood pellets from BBQ Lumber Jack! Be the King of the Grill with the best cookouts in the neighborhood.




					bbqlumberjack.com
				



**
You should be able to find a dealer close to you on their site.  Hope this helps....
*
*JC   *


----------



## sweetride95 (Dec 31, 2020)

Hickory for everything here.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 4, 2021)

Supperman said:


> Where do you buy LJ pellets?


I pick mine up at Dicks.  they shipped for free too.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 4, 2021)

I've been mixing hickory and cherry pellets for everything lately. Even she who is in charge loves that mix!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 5, 2021)

So far it's the 100% hickory for me.  I will probably try the others but of the pellets I've used the hickory has been the winner.


----------



## Kevin Braker (Jan 12, 2021)

I woud like to mix 2 parts Pecan to one part each of apple and cherry. I would like to find some peach pellets someday.


----------

